# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu >  căn hộ quận 8  giá 700 triệu / căn ngay võ văn kiệt , hỗ trợ 70%, căn 2 pn, lh 0938890275

## phong12041994

*Căn hộ The Avila 2 MT An Dương Vương- võ văn kiệt, P16, Quận 8 chỉ 699 triệu/ căn .*

*- Diện tích từ 1 đến 2PN: 50 - 59- 66- 69-73- 77m2 / căn 1 phòng ngủ - 2 pn- 3 phòng ngủ*

*Giá giai đoạn 1 dự chỗ trong tháng 3/2017 chỉ từ 699 triệu/ căn. Tiện ích đầy đủ.*

*- Bàn giao: Hoàn thiện nội thất cao cấp, sân phơi ban công riêng biệt, view công viên hồ bơi và Q1.*

*- Nằm ngay trung tâm, gần siêu thị, chợ, trường học, sân vận động, khu phức hợp trung tâm thể thao giải trí. Di chuyển đến Q1, Q5, Q10 chỉ 5-15 phút.*

*- BIDV bảo lãnh và hỗ trợ vay 70% trong 20 năm.*

*- Dự án đã xây xong hầm móng, bàn giao nhà vào tháng 2/2018.*

*- Giá hot đợt 1: 13.5- 14,8tr/m2.*

*LH ngay chủ đầu tư : 0938.890.275  để nhận thông tin chính thức và nhận đặt chỗ ngay hôm nay*

*[replacer_img]*

*[replacer_img]*

----------

